# How do I get rid of a cloudy tank?



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

Ugh, me and Russ have been battling this since I got him in March. I have one Blood Parrot (about 2 inches) in a 10 gallon tank. We've always had water cloudiness, and I had to move him to and from college twice, so he's had a couple total water changes. I realize new tank can take about 6 weeks to clear itself up, and he's been up here without issue since late August. The water hasn't been crystal clear like I'd like it to be, but it hasn't been too terrible at all. We'd been able to control algae in the past by regulating his light cycle (I give him 8 hours now instead of "turn it on when I get up and off when I go to bed") and it was pretty successful. I checked that out because normally when I would leave for a weekend, I'd come back and the water would be very clear. He's near a window, so I leave the blinds open when I'm gone so he can have a day/night cycle, since I have to take off the top to put his automatic feeder in. I train Rus, so when I feed him, he gets every single piece of food; none falls to the bottom of the tank. His automatic feeder feeds him twice a day, and the amount is measured out and delivered exactly (It's a Fish-Mate F-14). 

I did a partial water change on Nov. 20, then left the following Monday for Thanksgiving break. I came back yesterday and it looked like someone had poured some milk in his tank! I checked the nitrite and nitrate levels (Nitrite was 0 and Nitrate was 40) and they were fine. Then I added back the gallon that had been lost to evaporation. How do I get rid of this issue? There's no algae growth, it's just swirling clouds, like it's a bacteria bloom or something. What can I do to get this cloudiness nonsense under control once and for all? I thought about a water clarifier, but I researched it and discovered it's a no-no for fish. What should I do?

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you tried getting a lager filter for the tank. I had this issue with a few of my tank's and getting a better/bigger filter solved the issue.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

First of all move the tank away from the window it will create algae, check for phosphate and nitrate, Algae will feed of the phosphate and nitrate and the sunlight will make it worse, just make a night and day with your light for the fish but remember fish don't need the light the light is for us, unless you have Marine fish or plants that require light.

You didn't say if you had a filter, if you haven't get 1, I would buy 1 that also has Carbon in it to polish the water, Fluval do filters that have both filter sponge and a carbon like sponge.

Do a water change every week most say 10% but I have always did a bit more, folks will say if you take to much out you will lose your good bacteria but this is not true as the bacteria you will lose is negligible and for good bacteria to function it more or less has to be sitting somewhere floating about a tank doesn't work, also use a declorinator in any water you add.

Your tank is pretty small you could throw an algae eater in like a plec but it will outgrow the tank also, Bristlenoses are good algae eaters.

As for teh water looking Milky I'm unsure of that try what I said and see if it clears up and stays away, also for feeding you can feed your fish once every 2 days, the fishes stomach is prob gonna be about the size off his eye so it won't take much to fill it up.


----------



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice guys!

We have a filter that is supposed to work for up to 20 gallons. It's an Aquaclear, and has the carbon, foam, and Biomax components.

I talked to a guy at an aquarium store who told me to do a 50% change and do a few more over the week of 10-20% to get that milkyness down, since algae isn't really my problem.

I don't think his feeding schedule is the problem; I didn't feed him for a while and we still had this problem.

We don't have anything in the tank except gravel. I train Rusty, so we don't stuff in there. I was considering getting a snail to eat up the algae, but I think Rus might bother it, and it might be upset by our training equipment going in and out of the tank twice a day.

Thanks for all of your help! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Possible remedies to troubleshoot cloudy water:

Do weekly 50% PWC's (partial water changes). Invest in a gravel vacuum and vacuum that baby a bit.

Change the filter media (carbon) weekly, make sure to rinse the new carbon pouches in tap or tank water during PWC's. Clean the filter and mechanical filter media (foam & bio balls).

Do a blackout. Turn off the light and cover your tank with a black plastic garbage bag for a few days. This will kill algae due to photosynthetic starvation. If you have live plants, they are big enough that they will survive a blackout.

Lastly, and most expensively, invest in a UV sterilizer. Only as a last resort though.


----------

